# Our cockapoo - biting is becoming a real problem



## Happy dog

Hello. First post after my introduction one, and I need some advice, please. We've got a 6-7 month old rescue cockapoo, and he's biting, and it's really starting to hurt. I've read loads, and tried everything to try and sort a solution.... 

We've yelped and said no bite. 
We've left the room, and waited 15 seconds, and then reentered as if nothing's wrong.
We've put him out of the room, then let him back in a few seconds later.
We've got the no bite spray. Seems to not affect him at all. Just us, when we inadvertently 'taste' it in the air. 
We've tried substituting a chew toy instead of hands. 

I know he's doing it because he's excited, and it's not agressive at all, but it's getting to be a real problem the bigger his teeth get. Are there any other ideas you could suggest? Does it just naturally stop.
He has quite a few chew toys.

Before we got him, he was with his litter, so probably the first 4 months of his life, so I guess this is standard for him so maybe a little more ingrained than other pups?


----------



## Lottierachel

I would say choose one approach and stick with it, whichever it may be. It might not take effect for a good few days, but if you are persistent and consistent with ne technique it should pay off. 

Puppies who are with their owners from a very young age tend to improve around 18 weeks, but if he's had a more unusual stat in life, it might take that bit longer!

One of the best thing my Tilly has ever learnt is the 'leave it' command. We taught it using a treat, but not use it for everything, including grabbing onto hands and clothes! YouTube how to teach it and then practice practice practice!

So glad you have been able to offer this boy a loving home  x


----------



## Cat 53

There was also a suggestion that you hold the muzzle closed and say no.....it seemed to work for others on here, maybe one of those involved will comment.


----------



## Happy dog

If we try and hold his muzzle, he gets hyper excited and just sees it as a game. Nothing's working, unfortunately. It's not continual, but its ongoing and we're struggling with it at the moment.
I think sticking to one thing sounds good, but I'm not convinced anything's standing out as being the way forward.
I really appreciate the replies. I really need to crack this urgently.


----------



## Tecstar

We have just been saying no loudly, giving him something else and praising him, sometimes holding his muzzle, then if that doesn't work sin-binning him in the crate to calm down. It's getting better...slowly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel

I think time-out is a good way. It shows that biting doesn't get attention and gives a chance to calm down. Whenever we gave Tilly a time out she always came out calmer. The downstairs toilet was our time-out place of choice! But you have to be consistent and do it every time, even when it is getting really tedious - which it will!!

It will seem like it is not taking effect for the first few days, then gradually you should start to see results.....

X


----------



## Jayded

I had a vet tech suggest holding his upper muzzle so that his lips press against his teeth. Not enough to really hurt, but enough he feels it and gets the idea it isn't pleasant. I think that would be a last resort, and personally have not felt the need to try it with Ringo, although he can get very handsy to where I can't even pet him. I remove my hands from temptation and ignore, if that isn't option I do the muzzle grab (regular, not toothy one) it doesn't work worth a crap, but I figure I need to be consistent.
good luck!


----------



## DB1

I tried the muzzle grab when Dudley was younger and said it didn't work as he came back harder, since read if they do this to keep doing it until they get the message and give in, do it gently though. Think time out is definitely the best although it may take about 3 weeks to see much effect, this works well with most poo's as they usually love to be with you at all times - however if you had one that wasn't so bothered it may not be the best solution.


----------



## Tecstar

I have just been to Pets At Home to get Ollie chipped and had a good chat with the lady there. She tells me that he is teething. I didn't realise that they could start this early! It makes sense, because he has started demolishing his chews, and is even crunching on stones. She recommended a frozen carrot, so we'll give it a go. She said that after the first round, they start up again at about 11 months when the back molars can come through. I'm probably teaching some of you how to suck eggs, but I haven't read his here before!


----------



## Marzi

The thing is that often biting gets a reaction - and for some dogs any reaction is a good reaction.
Your boy is a rescue and he has a lot of learning to catch up on, he is also not a baby puppy any more, he is entering thug puppy teenage stage when a lot of dogs test the boundaries.
Enough - is a good command and with my dogs means the end of the game or the end of excited behaviour. Say it firmly cross your arms and ignore him, if he backs off praise him very gently and give a treat if he will sit.
If he does not back off but just keeps jumping and biting at you and if you are confident to do it - I don't know what your expereince is. Catch hold of his collar one hand either side of his neck, under his ears, and hold him so he cannot jump, but he can sit (ie not down on the ground, that would be forcing him into a submissive posture and could well frighten him) at about your knee height. Look him in the eye and say firmly 'Enough'. Look at his eyes, the moment he glances away release and praise him. That glance to the side is him saying 'I don't want to get into a fight over this!' 
You need to be absolutely calm and not remotely cross - don't shake him or grab his skin and hurt him, or use more force than to stop him jumping up. If your hands are in the right place he shouldn't be able to bite at them.
If he immediately jumps up and starts biting again repeat calmly and firmly.
I would not recommend this with a young pup, but your chap is no baby and he has probably enjoyed (rightly ) lots of love and indulgence since you rescued him. But enough is enough and he needs to kow where the line is.
My Dad used to breed GSDs and this was a technique he would use quietly and firmly to put an adolescent thug puppy very gently in his place - it is critical that you watch for that glance away, if you miss it and keep the force on you are putting your pup into a flight or fight place because you have not responded to his signal that he wants to back down.


----------



## Tecstar

Wow Marzi...good stuff.


----------



## Happy dog

Thank you - that's really clear. I'm confident to do this, but the kids probably aren't, so we'll try the turn our backs and ignore consistently, as it sounds as if I shouldn't do one thing if the whole family can't do the same. He is lovely, and often does little licks if I speak more sharply when telling him 'no bite', which I take as a submissive sign, as I relate it to the horses I handle.

Someone suggested a frozen carrot on my other thread, and I'd never heard this either. I tried it yesterday. He loved it. Didn't stop the biting behaviour, but he definitely loved his frozen carrot. 

Actually, have just printed it out, and will go and talk to the family about it, and see what they all think, so thank you Marzi. He's tired at the moment, as just had a goldendoodle (never heard of them, but think that's what it was!) over to play, who was younger, and they were manic. So may be a good time to do some work on it.


----------



## My Miloshka

Marzi that was an amazing suggestion, thank you!! Milo is 7 months and he is turning into "thug puppy"! He terrorizes my 2 youngest kids with nipping and of course they scream and jump around. That seems to get him more excited. I have tried the muzzle holding and that just made him come back with a snap at me. 
I will surely try this method and get the whole family involved with being consistent. He is really starting to act out and we are at our wits end right now. Any suggestions on urinating in the house? He only does it when the whole family is home. When I am home with him alone there are never any accidents. He can hold it all night and during the day if I am ever out. So I am thinking that this is a marking behavior possibly. Can anyone offer any suggestions on how to stop that? Any advice is great appreciate!! Thank you!!!


----------

